# 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel CEL P11DC NOX sensors again



## ashafers (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel with about 46500 miles now that recently the check engine light comes on with codes for the NOX sensors. I know one code is P11DC read by ONStar. The service guys had some other codes too but the problem is with the NOX sensors. They have replaced number 1 twice and number 2 once. I got the car back ten days ago from a 5 day in service trying to fix the problem (over the weekend waiting for parts). I have probably driven the car about 1000 miles and the light is on again for the same P11DC code. This has been going on since about 45500 miles but my daily commute is around 140 miles. Has anyone seen this type of issues and is there something that perhaps is not being reset or changed by my service department? I take it to the Chevrolet dealer where I bought the car.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Did you get the most recent emissions recall? This seems to be the exact issue that recall was intended to correct.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ashafers (Dec 20, 2014)

Supposedly that was what they did they first time as the service guy said there was a recall for that. I have no way of knowing if they got the newest latest sensors for replacements or if they took ones off the shelf.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am others are struggling with this very issue. I am going to post a poll to hopefully contain the multiple threads on this topic. There are about 3 or 4 threads on this very topic.


----------



## ashafers (Dec 20, 2014)

I took my 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel to the dealer service department this afternoon. They have another one in the service bay for the same problem (again for that customer too). There is supposedly a software update they will do that will correct this sensor code issue. They are going to try to fix their car first, see if it actually fixes the problem, then call me to bring my car back and take what ever action that really fixes the problem. I am just so happy right now living in north central Ohio just off the lake with winter and lake affect snow here and not being able to remote start my car because the check engine light comes back on. I will post here again if this software update works or what ever fix they find.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

The software update did nothing to correct this issue for mine, they replaced sensors several times and downloaded the software I believe about 4 times, not sure if its resolved yet, will find out soon


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I wonder if the dealership is using new, I assume updated sensors? My dealerships, different for each car.. it took some time for them to get the new NOx sensors before they could do the recalls. Seems the is a limited supply of the new sensors... Makes me wonder if some are burning old stock for cars that are brought in throwing MIL codes. Just a guess. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Living this nightmare now. The car was perfect befor GM decided it needed to fixed.... If it ain't broke don't fix it....

They've replaced the air intake boot. I'm hoping they take a look at the EGR valve.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am closing all these duplicate threads. Please post here moving forward:

NOx Emission Recall Poll - Please post only in this thread


----------

